# 2003 Audi TT Coupe - Aftermarket Radio, Bad Reception, Please help!



## bplac479 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a problem with FM radio reception on a 2003 Audi TT Coupe (rear window antenna). I bought the car a couple weeks ago, it has Bose Concert Sound, but head unit was replaced with a Pioneer deck. The first fix was to replace the antenna adapter behind the deck (installed, blue wire connected), the 2nd fix was to replace the head unit with a brand new Kenwood deck (professionally installed), the 3rd fix was to replace the antenna booster/amplifier located in the rear hatch (installed at dealership). All parts are brand new, yet I still get crappy reception. Why?


----------



## SMkVGTI (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: 2003 Audi TT Coupe - Aftermarket Radio, Bad Reception, Please help! (bplac479)*

Are you 100% sure that you have antenna continuity from the rear window back to the headunit?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: 2003 Audi TT Coupe - Aftermarket Radio, Bad Reception, Please help! (SMkVGTI)*

First, aftermarket decks, no matter what you get, tend to have less reception capabilities then the factory radio. Pioneer has one of the best tuners for FM/AM. As long as you used the amplified antenna adapter and connected it correctly you should get decent reception (if you have a stubby antenna or anything then it will deminish your reception).
Some HU, especially Kenwood, don't power the antenna through the "antenna turn-on" wire. It's there, but useless. I'd suggest making sure it's hooked up to a switched 12v source (accessory) or the "remote turn-on" wire (typically blue/white).


----------



## bplac479 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: 2003 Audi TT Coupe - Aftermarket Radio, Bad Reception, Please help! (SMkVGTI)*

I did an experiment this weekend. I'm located in Racine, WI...and most of the radio stations are based in Milwaukee. I took a drive through Milwaukee and was able to pick up all the stations. 
Do you think a bad cable or a short in the cable running from the deck to the rear window could cause a weak signal? What else could cause a weak antenna signal?
Would you say that since I do get a signal (even though it is not very strong) that the deck is installed properly and it is powering the antenna?
I have the antenna located in the rear window. Could this be defective?



_Modified by bplac479 at 9:10 AM 5-3-2010_


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: 2003 Audi TT Coupe - Aftermarket Radio, Bad Reception, Please help! (bplac479)*

Well if you got the signal this tells me the antenna is connected and working properly. it could be 1 of 2 things.
1. the radio's am/fm receiver sucks. like i saidmost aftermarket radios reception arn't as good as the factory radio. the mid to high end pioneer's are going to, on average, have the best.
2. the antenna is bad,
eliminate the antenna being bad by reinstalling the factory radio and seeing if this changes things. if not then the antenna is bad, if reception is great again, then you know it's the radio.


----------



## bplac479 (Apr 29, 2010)

I was able to rule out an issue with the deck/receiver...by hooking it up to a very cheap universal antenna, I was able to get good reception. The only problem is the antenna is too long to hide inside the car and I don't want to modify the exterior.

The next step...An antenna booster for the Kenwood receiver has been ordered.


----------

